# Tube Anemone



## SxySunshine (Mar 6, 2012)

I have had a tube anemone for 9 months. She has always been beautiful and growing until about three days ago. I have her tube in the hole of a barnacle rock and she sucked in did not come out for three days. I was told told if they died, they smell awful so i pulled the rock and it doesn't smell at all. Today she came out but looks horrible and wont eat. I don't know what is wrong. Any advice?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

What has changed that this happened? Water conditions? Lighting? New food? Something picking at her?


----------

